# DIY Target Stand



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

At the range yesterday I saw something new to me. Portable target stands made out of PVC. They break down and fit in a bag for easy transport. They are sturdy and cheap to make. Use wood strips that fit in the pipe as support for some cardboard to put your target on, if somebody shoots the support you're only out a couple bucks to replace it. Just sharing the info since I hadn't seen it before. Pics below.

















Edit: we didn't use the spikes, the stands were stable enough as is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Idea Ark! 

How did you like your new AK?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool concept.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Off to the hardware store. Great idea, thanks.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mine are all 2' 2" sections of pipe. I have no wood in mine. Also eliminated the 4 90* pieces on the base and the 2 pipes, not necessary for stability. I use zip ties and binder clips to hold the card board backing that I attach targets to. Simple light and effective. I had been hauling a 2x4 framed target holder to the range, heavy and cumbersome. It might get donated to the range next time out. I think total cost was somewhere around $25-30. I keep the top square stuck together and remove the legs and base for transport. Easy and compact.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our county has an ordinance against signs on the road right of way.
Each election cycle candidate supporters violate this code by putting out Vote For John Doe signs. I generally wait until the election is over to help my county government by removing these signs from the right of way.
But not always.
These signs are mass produced out of some sort of plasticized corrugated material and have stiff wire legs to stick in the ground. Y'all know what I'm talking about.
My Arrow T-50 stapler affixes targets real well to this material, I'll bet duct tape would work too. They last for quite a few range trips, unless you shoot one of the wires in two. When no longer useable, throw away.

While not as nice as the PVC target frame, the price is right - free. And I'm doing my civic duty by removing them. :joyous:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is a GREAT idea RPD! Especially if the sign has a picture of the piece of...er..."politician".



rice paddy daddy said:


> Our county has an ordinance against signs on the road right of way.
> Each election cycle candidate supporters violate this code by putting out Vote For John Doe signs. I generally wait until the election is over to help my county government by removing these signs from the right of way.
> But not always.
> These signs are mass produced out of some sort of plasticized corrugated material and have stiff wire legs to stick in the ground. Y'all know what I'm talking about.
> ...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Mine are all 2' 2" sections of pipe. I have no wood in mine. Also eliminated the 4 90* pieces on the base and the 2 pipes, not necessary for stability. I use zip ties and binder clips to hold the card board backing that I attach targets to. Simple light and effective. I had been hauling a 2x4 framed target holder to the range, heavy and cumbersome. It might get donated to the range next time out. I think total cost was somewhere around $25-30. I keep the top square stuck together and remove the legs and base for transport. Easy and compact.


Great suggestions! I too believe that the braces you mentioned are unnecessary.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm cheap. 

Having said that, what I use on my heavily wooded BOL for targets is a string tied between two trees with binder clips to hold the target. On a windy day it takes two strings (top & bottom) and two more binder clips. The paper targets themselves are the most cumbersome parts of my target "system"

My target "stands" can be rolled up and kept in my pocket for transport anywhere, can yours?.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I've made one of the about 4 years ago to use at our range. And you are right the design doesn't need spikes. If the wind is blowing hard enough to blow the stand over then IMO it’s too windy to shoot. The only problem I had was when I let my daughter-in-law us it she shot the thing up. But easy fix.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> I'm cheap.
> 
> Having said that, what I use on my heavily wooded BOL for targets is a string tied between two trees with binder clips to hold the target. On a windy day it takes two strings (top & bottom) and two more binder clips. The paper targets themselves are the most cumbersome parts of my target "system"
> 
> My target "stands" can be rolled up and kept in my pocket for transport anywhere, can yours?.


Well I challenge you to come out to the range I use and try and find a few trees close enough to string up some rope and targets. Mine set up anywhere, does yours?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Great suggestions! I too believe that the braces you mentioned are unnecessary.


Additionally, if you want to add some stability to the whole system, buy 4 endcaps, fill the base tubes with sand and plug the T with a paper towel/newspaper to keep the sand in the tube.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I picked up a couple of cloth covered dress makers frames (like mannequins). They took hundreds off rounds before they wouldn't stand up anymore. Now I'm restricted to an indoor range.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Dude, are you reading my mind?
I took the wife out yesterday, on an impromptu trip to shoot her first .45, and was thinking, I should make a stand up target out of the pvc pipe I have been holding onto. 
Awesome, awesome, awesome


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our county has an ordinance against signs on the road right of way.
> Each election cycle candidate supporters violate this code by putting out Vote For John Doe signs. I generally wait until the election is over to help my county government by removing these signs from the right of way.
> But not always.
> These signs are mass produced out of some sort of plasticized corrugated material and have stiff wire legs to stick in the ground. Y'all know what I'm talking about.
> ...


I've done that myself, they work great!


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

I use the exact same design using 1.5" PVC. works great.


----------

